# Εγκαταστάσεις > Internet / Δίκτυα / VOIP Τηλεφωνία >  >  Επεκταση ασυρματο internet

## panos198282

Καλησπερα θελω μια βοηθεια...εχω σε ενα χωρο το μοντεμ και θελω να στειλω το σημα ασυρματα στα 50μετρα σε ευθεια(χωρις εμποδια) αλλα και διπλα στα 20 μετρα σε ενα αλλο χωρο στον οποιο παρεμβαλονται 2 τοιχοι τι θα πρεπει να βαλω κατα τη γνωμη σας

----------


## mikemtb

Καλώδιο....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## panos198282

Αντε και εριξα ενα καλωδιο μετα τη βαζω ?θελω wifi στα 2 σημεια

----------


## vasilllis

access point.για την μακρινή σύνδεση κατευθυντικες κεραίες και access point

----------


## kioan

Περιέγραψε λίγο καλύτερα τι θέλεις να κάνεις για να πάρεις πιο συγκεκριμένες απαντήσεις.

Θες απλά να διασυνδέσεις δυο απομακρυσμένα σημεία; Τι θα υπάρχει εκεί; Συσκευές σε ενσύρματο LAN; Συσκευές χρηστών που θες να έχουν WiFi;


Όσο πιο συγκεκριμένη είναι η ερώτηση τόσο περισσότερες πιθανότητες έχει να λάβει απαντήσεις.

----------


## panos198282

Εχεις δικαιο δεν εδωσα πολλα στοιχεια θελω απο το Νο1 που ειναι το μοντεμ να στειλω στο Νο2 και Νο3 μονο wifi για να συνδεονται χρηστες κυριως κινητα

----------


## kioan

Μιας και μιλάμε για τέτοιες αποστάσεις, η ιδανική λύση (από άποψη κόστους, αξιοπιστίας και ευκολίας εγκατάστασης) είναι καλωδίωση από το 1 στο 2 και από το 1 στο 3.
Στα σημεία 2 και 3 θα συνδέσεις από ένα απλό access point (τέτοια βρίσκεις και σε τιμές χαμηλότερες από το καλώδιο).

Αυτό το σενάριο θα παίξει. Αν θέλεις να παίξει αξιόπιστα (υποστήριξη πολλών χρηστών χωρίς προβλήματα, δίκαιη κατανομή bandwidth κλπ), τα πράγματα είναι πιο πολύπλοκα. Θα χρειαστεί σίγουρα καλός router στη σημείο 1 (σίγουρα όχι αυτόν που δίνουν οι πάροχοι για DSL) και καλά Access Points.

----------


## panos198282

θα το δοκιμασω ευχαριστω

----------

